# sabreurs



## AoratiMelani (Mar 31, 2020)

Πώς να αποδώσω τη λέξη sabreurs σε αυτά τα συμφραζόμενα; Ποιους εννοεί ο ποιητής; Τους στρατιωτικούς;

Βάζω όλο το τραγούδι για αναφορά, εγώ έχω μόνο λίγους στίχους να μεταφράσω.

La Jeune Garde

Nous sommes la jeune Garde
Nous sommes les gars de l'avenir
Élevés dans la souffrance
Oui nous saurons vaincre ou mourir
Nous travaillons pour la bonne cause
Pour délivrer le genre humain
Tant pis si notre sang arrose
Les pavés sur notre chemin!

Prenez garde, prenez garde
Vous* les sabreurs* les bourgeois les gavés
V'la la jeun' Garde, v'la la jeune Garde
Qui descend sur le pavé

C'est la lutte finale qui commence
C'est la revanche de tous les meurt-de-faim
C'est la révolution qui s'avance
C'est la bataille contre tous les coquins
Prenez garde, prenez garde
V'la la jeun' Garde

Enfants de la misère,
Nous sommes de force des révoltés
Nous vengerons nos pères
Que des brigands ont exploités.
Nous ne voulons plus de famine,
A qui travaille il faut du pain.
Demain nous prendrons les usines,
Nous sommes des hommes et non des chiens.

Nous n'voulons plus de guerre
Car nous aimons l'humanité.
Tous les hommes sont nos frères,
Nous clamons la fraternité.
La République universelle.
Tyrans et rois, tous au tombeau.
Tant pis si la lutte est cruelle.
Après la pluie, le temps est beau.


----------



## nickel (Mar 31, 2020)

Το γαλλοαγγλικό Ρομπέρ μου λέει:

sabreur [sɑbʀœʀ] nom masculin 
péjoratif « soldat » ▶ fighting cock péjoratif
« escrimeur » ▶ swordsman


----------



## anepipsogos (Mar 31, 2020)

AoratiMelani said:


> Πώς να αποδώσω τη λέξη sabreurs σε αυτά τα συμφραζόμενα; Ποιους εννοεί ο ποιητής; Τους στρατιωτικούς;



Μήπως "στρατιώτες" έτσι πιο γενικά;


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 31, 2020)

Ναι, προς το παρόν έχω βάλει στρατιώτες. Έχουμε στα ελληνικά κάποια υποτιμητική λέξη για τους στρατιωτικούς ή τους στρατιώτες; Μου έρχεται το καραβανάδες, αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι δίνει τη σωστή αίσθηση. Μάλλον θα μείνω στο σκέτο στρατιώτες, γιατί έχω να λάβω υπόψη μου και το γεγονός ότι είναι στίχοι και πρέπει να έχουν ρυθμό.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 1, 2020)

φαντάρια


----------



## Zazula (Apr 1, 2020)

Εντωμεταξύ αξιοσημείωτο το ότι υπάρχει/υπήρξε σε χρήση το «σπαθάδες», όπως βλέπουμε στο σλανγκρικό λήμμα «εικοσιπενταράς» για τους εικοσπενταράδες.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 1, 2020)

Ενδιαφέρον το σπαθάδες! Δεν θα το τολμήσω, όμως.
Το φαντάρια δεν νομίζω ότι μου κάνει. Είχα σκεφτεί το φαντάρος και το απέρριψα, γιατί οι φαντάροι (και τα φαντάρια ακόμη περισσότερο) εμπνέουν περισσότερο αισθήματα συμπαράστασης, που δεν εξυπηρετούν εδώ.


----------



## Earion (Apr 1, 2020)

Définition de *sabreur *:Soldat qui ne connaît pas l’art de la guerre, mais qui est brave et qui se bat bien.

C’est un bon sabreur. - Ce général n’est qu’un sabreur.

https://dicocitations.lemonde.fr/dico-mot-definition/122488/sabreur.php

Θα τους έλεγα _ανίδεους από πόλεμο_, _ασκέρι_,_ (ψευτο)παλικαράδες_. Κολλάει με το gavés : φουσκωμένοι (απ' το φαΐ; απ’ την καλοπέραση;),

Πείτε μου αν έχω δίκιο που διακρίνω κάποιες θολές παραπομπές στη Μασσαλιώτιδα (notre sang arrose les pavés sur notre chemin... Enfants de la misère... ακόμα και το Jeune Garde, που είναι μέρος της ναπολεόντειας μυθολογίας).


----------



## nickel (Apr 1, 2020)

Λέμε για κάποιους ότι «μαλώνουν σαν *κοκόρια*», αλλά δεν έχω ιδέα αν ταιριάζει στο γαλλικό.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 1, 2020)

Το κείμενο που έχω είναι το εξής (λίγο διαφορετικό απ' την εκδοχή που έβαλα):

_Vous les sabreurs, les bourgeois, les gavés, et les curés ! V’là la jeune garde ! V’là la jeune garde, Qui descend sur le pavé. C’est la lutte finale qui commence, C’est la revanch’de tous les meurt-de-faim, C’est la révolution qui s’avance, Et qui sera victorieuse demain.
_

Είναι μια ομάδα διαδηλωτών που τραγουδάνε. Και η μετάφρασή μου, προς το παρόν:

_Στρατιώτες, μπουρζουάδες, χορτασμένοι και παπάδες! Ήρθε η νέα φρουρά! Ήρθε η νέα φρουρά, κατεβαίνει στον δρόμο. Είναι ο ύστατος αγώνας, η εκδίκηση των πεινασμένων, έρχεται η επανάσταση, που αύριο θα θριαμβεύσει.
_ 
Επεδίωξα να έχει ρυθμό, αλλά όχι μέτρο. Δεν προσπάθησα δηλαδή να φτιάξω στίχους, αλλά να αποδώσω το νόημα, απλώς να μην είναι κι εντελώς πεζό, να έχει έναν ρυθμό. Ό,τι άλλο να πω αντί για στρατιώτες μου φαίνεται ότι θα χαθεί και ο ρυθμός και το νόημα. Εκτός κι αν δεν έχω καταλάβει το νόημα.


----------



## Themis (Apr 1, 2020)

AoratiMelani said:


> Ό,τι άλλο να πω αντί για στρατιώτες μου φαίνεται ότι θα χαθεί και ο ρυθμός και το νόημα.


Εκτός αν πεις γαλονάδες, me semble-t-il.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 2, 2020)

Γεια σου βρε Θέμη! Γαλονάδες! Αυτή είναι η λέξη που έψαχνα! 

Και τριγύριζε μέσα στο μυαλό μου η αίσθηση ότι υπάρχει κάτι, κάτι...


----------



## anepipsogos (Apr 2, 2020)

AoratiMelani said:


> Γεια σου βρε Θέμη! Γαλονάδες! Αυτή είναι η λέξη που έψαχνα!
> 
> Και τριγύριζε μέσα στο μυαλό μου η αίσθηση ότι υπάρχει κάτι, κάτι...



Έτσι όμως δεν προκύπτει σημασιολογικός περιορισμός μόνο σε αξιωματικούς/αξιωματούχους;;;


----------



## daeman (Apr 2, 2020)

...
Prenez garde, prenez garde
Vous les sabreurs les bourgeois les gavés
V'la la jeun' Garde, v'la la jeune Garde
Qui descend sur le pavé

C'est la lutte finale qui commence
C'est la revanche de tous les meurt-de-faim
C'est la révolution qui s'avance
C'est la bataille contre tous les coquins
Prenez garde, prenez garde
V'la la jeun' Garde






Το νου σας πια, το νου σας πια
γαλονάδες, μπουρζουάδες, χοντροκουράδες
Η νέα φρουρά, η νέα φρουρά
Στους δρόμους βγαίνουμε αράδες

Αγώνας ύστατος ξεκινάει
Ο πεινασμένος εκδίκηση ζητάει
Η επανάσταση ξεσπάει
Τα καθάρματα πολεμάει
Το νου σας πια, το νου σας πια
Έρχεται η νέα φρουρά

_Vous les sabreurs, les bourgeois 
Les gavés, et les curés_
_V’là la jeune garde ! V’là la jeune garde_
_Qui descend sur le pavé 
_
_C’est la lutte finale qui commence_
_C’est la revanch’de tous les meurt-de-faim_
_C’est la révolution qui s’avance_
_Et qui sera victorieuse demain_

_Στρατιώτες, μπουρζουάδες, χορτασμένοι και παπάδες! Ήρθε η νέα φρουρά! Ήρθε η νέα φρουρά, κατεβαίνει στον δρόμο. Είναι ο ύστατος αγώνας, η εκδίκηση των πεινασμένων, έρχεται η επανάσταση, που αύριο θα θριαμβεύσει._ 

Γαλονάδες, μπουρζουάδες 
χορτασμένοι και παπάδες
Η νέα φρουρά, η νέα φρουρά
στο δρόμο βγαίνουμε αράδες

Σε αγώνα ύστατο ξεσπάμε
Οι πεινασμένοι εκδίκηση ζητάμε
Την επανάσταση ξεκινάμε
Τη νίκη αύριο κατακτάμε

Και με ρυθμό το τραγουδάμε


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 2, 2020)

anepipsogos said:


> Έτσι όμως δεν προκύπτει σημασιολογικός περιορισμός μόνο σε αξιωματικούς/αξιωματούχους;;;


Χμ, ναι, πράγματι. Αλλά προσωπικά δεν με χαλάει αυτό. Νομίζω ότι είναι στο πνεύμα του τραγουδιού. Όταν σκεφτόμαστε τους στρατιώτες με την "κακή" έννοια, συνήθως έχουμε κατά νου τους ανώτερους ιεραρχικά. Αυτοί είναι που οδηγούν τους απλούς φαντάρους στον πόλεμο, αυτοί είναι οι "κακοί" της υπόθεσης (μέσα σε πολλά εισαγωγικά και με κάθε σεβασμό για τους αξιωματικούς μας, μιλάω για μια εντύπωση περισσότερο). 

Και η λέξη "γαλονάδες" έχει ίσα-ίσα την επιτιμητική χροιά που θέλω.


Πολύ ωραία η απόδοσή σου, Daeman! :up:


----------



## Earion (Apr 2, 2020)

λιονταρήδες


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 8, 2020)

Οι γαλονάδες, οι ρέγγες και τα λοιπά μαγιάτικα θα βρίσκονται στο κόμικ "Μάης 68: Η παραμονή της μεγάλης νύχτας", εκδόσεις Μικρός Ήρως, που θα κυκλοφορήσει σε τέσσερις συνέχειες με την ΕφΣυν του σαββατοκύριακου, ξεκινώντας από αύριο.


----------

